# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hevige steken in rechteroksel

## Cornelia555

Ik heb al een tijd last van hevige steken in mijn rechteroksel: alsof er een gloeiende naald in gestoken wordt. De pijn trekt ook meteen weer weg.
Ik kom er maar niet achter waar dit vandaan komt, de huisarts kan niets bijzonders vinden, de manueel therapeut waar ik heen gestuurd ben ook niet.
Ik kan de pijn niet oproepen, overvalt me op alle mogelijke tijden en bij activiteiten.
Wie herkent hier iets in ?

----------


## MissMolly

In welke richting trekt de pijn, recht naar binnen, langs een spier, of is het juist een aanhechting die je voelt?
Zit het midden in je oksel, of aan de voor- of achterkant, langs het gewricht?

----------


## Cornelia555

De pijn trekt van binnen naar buiten, ik weet niet of dat een spier of aanhechting is.
Het zit midden in de oksel in het diepst van het kuiltje. 
Wat je met gewricht bedoelt begrijp ik niet.
Groeten, Cornelia

----------


## MissMolly

Als het aan de voorkant of aan de achterkant zat, zou het nog een pees of een aanhechting van je schouder kunnen zijn.
Gezien de plaats waar je het voelt zou het de pees of aanhechting van het caput longum kunnen zijn, een van de takken van de triceps (de driehoofdige bovenarmspier). Waarschijnlijk heb je die op een of andere manier overbelast..

----------


## albertus

Betreft het alleen maar de rechteroksel of begint het ook op andere plekken?
Hoe lang heb je het al?
Begint het ook te verkleuren?

----------


## riandaheininga

> Ik heb al een tijd last van hevige steken in mijn rechteroksel: alsof er een gloeiende naald in gestoken wordt. De pijn trekt ook meteen weer weg.
> Ik kom er maar niet achter waar dit vandaan komt, de huisarts kan niets bijzonders vinden, de manueel therapeut waar ik heen gestuurd ben ook niet.
> Ik kan de pijn niet oproepen, overvalt me op alle mogelijke tijden en bij activiteiten.
> Wie herkent hier iets in ?


Weet je inmiddels wat de oorzaak is van dit probleem? Want ik heb hetzelfde probleem. Steken in me rechterokstel. Eerst 4 a 5 keer per dag, maar inmiddels zeker 100 keer per dag. De pijn trekt naar me rechterborst toe.

----------


## Cornelia5555

Bedankt voor je reactie Rianda. Ik weet jammer genoeg nog steeds niet wat het is. Er wordt binnenkort een mri-scan gemaakt die hopelijk meer duidelijkheid geeft. Heb jij er al lang last van en is er zicht op waar het precies vandaan komt ? Ik ken niemand die dit ook heeft en ben dus al blij (nou ja !) om te horen dat ik niet de enige ben. 
Groeten en sterkte van Cornelia

----------


## riandaheininga

Hoi Cornelia,

Ik heb het nu sinds twee weken, volgende week maak ik een afspraak met de huisarts. Vandaag is het gelukkig weer minder dan gisteren. Ik hou je op de hoogte.

Gr. Rianda

----------


## meurtelken

Hallo,
ik kreeg vandaag voor het eerst ook die steken, bij mijn in mijn linkeroksel. Eerst dacht ik dat het aan mijn bh lag en de steken waren zo pijnlijk, dat ik mijn bh zo snel mogelijk wou uitdoen. Nadien bleven de steken echter komen. Je verwacht ergens een roodheid of irritatie te zien, maar die is er niet. De pijn komt echt van binnenuit en trekt naar boven toe.

----------


## Cornelia5555

Dat lijkt precies op wat ik voel. Ik heb er al erg lang last van, de pijn is soms heel erg, trekt dan weer weg. Het vervelendste vind ik dat ik niet weet waar het vandaan komt. Mijn huisarts weet het ook niet, hij denkt vanuit de nek. Maar de scan die vandaag wordt gemaakt zal hier hopelijk duidelijkheid in geven.
Ik zal de resultaten laten weten zo gauw ik die heb, misschien heb je er wat aan.
Bedankt voor de reactie.
Groeten van Cornelia

----------


## meurtelken

> Dat lijkt precies op wat ik voel. Ik heb er al erg lang last van, de pijn is soms heel erg, trekt dan weer weg. Het vervelendste vind ik dat ik niet weet waar het vandaan komt. Mijn huisarts weet het ook niet, hij denkt vanuit de nek. Maar de scan die vandaag wordt gemaakt zal hier hopelijk duidelijkheid in geven.
> Ik zal de resultaten laten weten zo gauw ik die heb, misschien heb je er wat aan.
> Bedankt voor de reactie.
> Groeten van Cornelia


Hoi Cornelia,

ik heb ook een plek op de rug waar ik steken heb. Soms lijkt het alsof naalden in mijn huid prikken en dan kan ik geen stof verdragen op die plaats. Heb jij dat ook? 
Mijn nek doet ook pijn, maar dan eerder pijn zoals in artrose-pijn.

----------


## Cornelia5555

Nee ik denk niet dat dat hetzelfde is. Bij mij is het een pijn alsof er een gloeiende naald in mijn oksel wordt gestoken. Het zijn aanvallen, die gelukkig ook weer wegtrekken. Het is vooral rot als je niet weet waar het vandaan komt , wat het is. 
Ik wens je sterkte en hoop dat het bij jou niet zo lang gaat duren als bij mij.
Groetjes, Cornelia

----------


## madeleine meersman

ik heb gelijkaardige problemen, zowel links als rechts.
Noch huisarts noch dermatoloog vinden de oorzaak.
 
Mogelijk : ontsteking van urineleiders of urineblaas (ik voel in de onderbruik pijn als blaas vol zit), heb ook koortsblaas, dus misschien klieren die hard aan het werken zijn om die ontsteking te onderdrukken,

----------


## Cornelia5555

Inmiddels ben ik doorgestuurd naar een neuroloog. Krijg het medicijn carbamazapine, wat lijkt te helpen maar je schijnt het langere tijd te moeten gebruiken voordat het echt werkt. Wel word ik er af en toe misselijk van, maar dat neem ik dan maar op de koop toe.
Sterkte met je klachten en ik hoop dat je snel een oplossing er voor vindt

----------


## Gabi

Heey cornelia555 als ik dat zou hebben zou ik naar de dokter gaan.
Als de dokter zegt dat ze er niks aan kan doen ga dan naar een speciale specialisten.
Die weten Miss wat je kan doen vees suc6 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cornelia5555

Hoi Gabi
ik ben al bij meerdere artsen geweest, nu doorverwezen naar een neuloloog die ook niet week waar het vandaankomt, maar wel medicijnen heeft voorgeschreven die lijken te helpen. Afwachten dus maar. Groetjes, Cornelia

----------

